# Lectura de Calculador de motor.



## Napu23 (Dic 6, 2020)

Buenas, soy nuevo en esto y me estoy iniciando en leer memorias de calculadores y en el tema de la electronica y sus componentes, tengo este calculador Continental V56.12 (Peugeot 208 1.2 gasolina de dos conectores), no veo ninguna memoria eeprom y no se por donde coger la informacion si esto es posible, tengo constancia que hay calculadores sin eeproms y con una interfaz aposta (ktag por ejemplo) logran leerlos, adjunto fotos por si alguien puede guiarme un poco en esto.

Saludos y gracias.


----------



## DJ T3 (Dic 7, 2020)

Con calculadora te refieres a ECU (Engine Control Unit)?
Otra cosa, no es "ktag", es "JTAG".
A veces guardan las configuraciones en la eeprom del propio microcontrolador, que si esta protegido, no se puede leer.
El microcontrolador es un Infineon "SAK-TC277T64F200S DC"
SAK-TC277T-64F200S DC - Infineon Technologies

Por qué quieres leer la EEPROM?


----------



## Scooter (Dic 7, 2020)

Para leerlo y desbloquear el modo 10000HP y 1l/100km que tienen todos bloqueado...


----------



## Napu23 (Dic 8, 2020)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Con calculadora te refieres a ECU (Engine Control Unit)?
> Otra cosa, no es "ktag", es "JTAG".
> A veces guardan las configuraciones en la eeprom del propio microcontrolador, que si esta protegido, no se puede leer.
> El microcontrolador es un Infineon "SAK-TC277T64F200S DC"
> ...



Buenas

Si, la ECU, y jtag es una cosa y ktag es otra, el ktag existe y sirve para leer ecus, y lo que dices del procesador es lo que me imaginaba, pero como ya dije, soy inexperto y preferia que me lo confirmaseis alguien de por aqui, queria leer la informacion para compararlo con otro modelo, pero mas que nada para empezar a aprender, gracias por la informacion.
Saludos.


----------



## Scooter (Dic 8, 2020)

Por lo que parece k-tag es una marca de lectores de centralitas.
Sin un equipo especializado lo único que vas a ver es un volcado binario ilegible, si esos equipos ordenan los datos puede que se entienda algo.


----------



## DJ T3 (Dic 8, 2020)

Napu23 dijo:


> ktag es otra


Si, y es la marca de un aparato, 





Y NO un protocolo para depuracion como el *JTAG, *que en éste caso te podria servir.

Como dice @Scooter , necesitas el nombrado K-TAG, o algun aparato similar, aunque dudo puedas leer la eeprom.
Si llegas a leer algo "coherente", compará esos datos con lo que llegas a leer del otro...  🤷‍♂️ 

Si queres sacar algun provecho de esos datos, como modificar algo, vas a necesitar investigar a fondo el programa, o mejor dicho lo que acabas de leer, ya que cada ECU tiene su propio firmware


----------



## Scooter (Dic 8, 2020)

Útil si que lo veo, aparte del macarrizado de centralitas que es todo un sector, para recuperar centralitas o para adaptar centralitas de vehículos achatarrados a otros que estén en uso .
Que sea sencillo ya es otra discusión. Ahí hay todo un mundo por delante y como hay dinero de por medio los fabricantes se guardarán la información así que será difícil hacerlo.


----------



## Napu23 (Dic 8, 2020)

Okey, creo que ya tengo la idea de como funciona esto, gracias a los dos por la informacion @Scooter y @DJ T3, y si se que cuando se lee la informacion se que no se entiende nada de lo que pone, pero hay programas que te traducen esta informacion a parametros que si que son entendibles (ms de inyeccion, avance de la chispa etc..) y queria probar a ver si sacando la informacion podia usar algun programa que me la tradujese, porque como ha dicho @Scooter se pueden reciclar y tambien curiosear a ver que cambia de un modelo a otro como por ejemplo la potencia y el par segun las revoluciones.

Un saludo.


----------

